
Deep Dive into the Single Responsibility Principle - danielrusnok
https://medium.com/@danielrusnok/deep-dive-into-the-single-responsibility-principle-3726c5bf736c
======
FearNotDaniel
This is actually a very clear introduction to the principle as far as I can
tell, and it's nice that the sample code is grounded in something close to a
real-world programming scenario (messages, filestores and logs vs the common
examples of animals, cars, abstract shapes etc that are often used to model
OOP principles)

There's some glaring syntax errors in the gists, which might throw new
learners off the scent a bit - if your example GitHub repo really does compile
and pass it's tests, you might want to copy and paste the working code
directly from there.

Also OP in time you might want to work on improving your written English
grammar - it's a testament to the power of the English language (more
forgiving than many others), and the well thought-out article content, that
it's perfectly understandable just as it is - but many phrases sound jarring
to a native speaker and may lead other readers into a false negative response
towards the content itself.

~~~
danielrusnok
Thank you, sir, for your kind words. The gist code is copy-paste of the files
from repository except one, which is the intermediate state between before and
after applying SRP. I am improving English grammar published every and I
promise I will continue to improve. I am using the premium version of
Grammarly which teaches me a lot.

